# Vultee A-31 Vengeance



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2014)

I wonder why they elected to go with the long exhaust pipe.


----------



## DBII (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice, keep them comming.

DBII


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> I wonder why they elected to go with the long exhaust pipe.




Smoke cover?


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 3, 2014)

Most likely for night flying to eliminate the exhaust glare for the pilot. The French had a hard time with the Vengeance in North Africa where they suffered excessive oil consumption, something they never solved.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2014)

Hmmm... Interesting


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## at6 (Jul 25, 2015)

Wildcat said:


> Most likely for night flying to eliminate the exhaust glare for the pilot. The French had a hard time with the Vengeance in North Africa where they suffered excessive oil consumption, something they never solved.


Sort of like Corvairs with wings?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 15, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2017)

Agreed, not bad at all...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2019)

1942 RAF ? Vultee A-31 Vengeance Original News Wirephoto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

WWII VULTEE A-35 VENGEANCE DIVE BOMBER 8x10 SILVER HALIDE PHOTO PRINT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Original WW2 Photo Of Vultee Vengence Dive -Bomber Burma Details To Rear In 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

DVD scans WW2 Photo album US Oil Tankers converted to ship planes & tracks to GB | eBay

More of its cargo ( no A-31) Picture of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug A-31 Vengeance am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug A-31 Vengeance am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug A-31 Vengeance am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug A-31 Vengeance am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

4956 Original 4X5" Negative Vintage Military Aircraft Vultee A-31 A-11744-26 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION VULTEE VENGEANCE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

VULTEE A-35 VENGEANCE WWII 8x10 SILVER HALIDE PHOTO PRINT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

WWII RAAF Vultee Vengeance 12 Squadron Dobodura New Guinea 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

VULTEE VENGEANCE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2022)

R.A.A.F: VENGEANCE NO. 12 SQN MERAUKE DUTCH NEW GUINEA 23RD DEC 1943 Thursday Dianne



















R.A.A.F: VENGEANCE NO. 12 SQN MERAUKE DUTCH NEW GUINEA B&W PHOTO 23RD DEC 1943 | eBay


NO. 12 SQN. 23RD DEC 1943. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2022)

VENGEANCE D. B. MK IV DOUBLE CYCLONE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO DEC 1944














WWII: VENGEANCE D. B. MK IV DOUBLE CYCLONE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO DEC 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: VENGEANCE D. B. MK IV DOUBLE CYCLONE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO DEC 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> VENGEANCE D. B. MK IV DOUBLE CYCLONE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO DEC 1944



Interesting picture, possibly FD243, which arrived at Boscombe Down for trials in April 1944 and had American flame dampers, note the elongated exhaust tube, which tended to contaminate the rear cockpit with fumes. It was fitted with six .50s, which performed well during trials but the blast tubes suffered cracks. The Vengeance Mk.IV was powered by the R-2600 engine.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

WWII Convair Vengence Dive Bomber photo Original A-31 8x10 Official war Dept | eBay


<p>WWII Convair Vengence Dive Bomber photo Original A-31 8x10 Official war Dept. B&W with a sepia tone - no paper color deterioration. Attached typed promo description from Hill & Knowlton Consilidated Aircraft- Vultee Field, California. Reversed stamped Official release War Department public...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

